# Violent vs. Love scenes



## vickyNightowl (Jan 31, 2016)

I think it was Ryan Gosslin (not sure) who asked this question on social media:

Why are we more  accepting and watch violent scenes ,for instance watching a woman being abused,but when it comes to love scenes or sex scenes , they are vulgar or obscene?


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I think it was Ryan Gosslin (not sure) who asked this question on social media:
> 
> Why are we more accepting and watch violent scenes ,for instance watching a woman being abused,but when it comes to love scenes or sex scenes , they are vulgar or obscene?



Because some people are uncomfortable with ****** intimacy ???


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 31, 2016)

chic said:


> Because some people are uncomfortable with ****** intimacy ???



That's the question,why are some people uncomfortable with something natural as ****** intimacy but aree ok with violence?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

Because a certain puritan ethic regarding sex as something dirty except under sharply defined rules and regs, especially for women, still exists? Bizarre, ain't it, that somehow it is ok to abuse us--after all he/they couldn't help it. All those uncontrollsble manly urges fueled by evil temptresses whose only crime was.....being female. Gaaaaah!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

I was going to say "Because violence is more primal than sex" but I'm not sure that's right ...


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have no interest in love scenes, YUCK! I also dislike anything which is too violent.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 31, 2016)

I like well done love and sex scenes, and some violence is okay but not the films that are nonstop violence.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That's the question,why are some people uncomfortable with something natural as ****** intimacy but aree ok with violence?



****** intimacy may be 'natural' but so is going to the toilet, and most of us wouldn't want to watch someone else doing that either. 

That said...I cannot stand gratuitous violence in films  either


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 31, 2016)

****** intimacy and love scenes in a movie, when filmed well, adds another layer to the movie.  I'm sure that there are many folks who find that uncomfortable though.  It helps you see the relationship between the actors in a new way.  But I also think you can say that with violence in a film.  What I hate in a movie is gratuitous violence, that over the top stuff.  I won't usually see a film like that.  But take a film like "Saving Private Ryan" as an example.  The extreme violence at the beginning of the film was necessary (I think) to establish the rest of the film.  In the US we are surrounded by violence, it leads the news on many nights and is one of the selling points of football, yet we shy away from intimacy.  Maybe it is our puritanical roots.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2016)

Not only in movies, but in novels (books) as well.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

I skip any sex narratives in books as they bore me to tears!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

If they're done as part of the story sex scenes are fine. I can read a book that describes violence. But if it's something really awful like Holocaust memoirs you can digest it in small bits. I have enough imagination I don't have to watch graphic violence.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the Outlander series.  I enjoyed the lovemaking scenes in the books and in the tv series.  They are very well done.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

" GoodFellas" aye just part of the story. The remake of "Scarface" with Pacino...at the end there was so much blood you were numbed to the story ya know? Same thing for "Game of Thrones", my son's love it and binge watch regularly. I watched ten minutes and the sinister music alone...nah, I'm good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> " GoodFellas" aye just part of the story. The remake of "Scarface" with Pacino...at the end there was so much blood you were numbed to the story ya know? Same thing for "Game of Thrones", my son's love it and binge watch regularly. I watched ten minutes and the sinister music alone...nah, I'm good.



I've seen a few movies that I found really disturbing because of all the graphic violence and long after the movie was over.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't like violence or blood and gore in movies. Sex scenes are OK as long as they don't go on for too long or seem too arty farty unrealistic.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 31, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm a big fan of the Outlander series.  I enjoyed the lovemaking scenes in the books and in the tv series.  They are very well done.



I have met Diana Gabaldon.great writer.the tv series is very well done to depict the books 


I do enjoy the intensity of violence and love  scenes when they are well written.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 1, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I have met Diana Gabaldon.great writer.the tv series is very well done to depict the books
> 
> 
> I do enjoy the intensity of violence and love  scenes when they are well written.



As many times as she does book signings in Scotland, I've yet to be able to attend one.  However, my stepdaughter got a book signed by her for me when she was in Edinburgh one year.

I'm not thrilled that the series is deviating too far from the book.  I realize it can't be the same as the books are so long, but I've heard there are major changes in Season 2.  But so far I think the casting has been perfect.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> As many times as she does book signings in Scotland, I've yet to be able to attend one.  However, my stepdaughter got a book signed by her for me when she was in Edinburgh one year.
> 
> I'm not thrilled that the series is deviating too far from the book.  I realize it can't be the same as the books are so long, but I've heard there are major changes in Season 2.  But so far I think the casting has been perfect.



Have you read any of her Lord John Gray ones?
A lot ot people don't like them because of his 'preferances ' but I ennjoyed them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 1, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Have you read any of her Lord John Gray ones?
> A lot ot people don't like them because of his 'preferances ' but I ennjoyed them.



I've never been interested in the Lord John books.  I don't mind about his preferences in the least.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've never been interested in the Lord John books.  I don't mind about his preferences in the least.



I enjoyed them because it was a look into his life.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I think it was Ryan Gosslin (not sure) who asked this question on social media:
> 
> Why are we more  accepting and watch violent scenes ,for instance watching a woman being abused,but when it comes to love scenes or sex scenes , they are vulgar or obscene?



I don't take in many newer movies, I go for the older ones, mostly classics from the 50s or so.  I noticed when living with younger gals, they loved these bloody movies, and women screaming.  It really sort of freaked me out that they wanted to watch that.  I don't care for explicit sex scenes because I still believe those things are meant for only the two people.  Never liked anything beyond kissing scenes, when, imo, movies/tv had good morals.

Why folks would "rather" one of those than the other, I haven't got much of an idea right now.  Maybe I need more coffee.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel the same way about these graphic horror movies, with the exception of something like _A Clockwork Orange_, which at least has a background commentary on social mores as its main plot, to explain and excuse the violence contained within.

But half-naked cheerleaders being beheaded in an abandoned house? Why? What's the thrill? Where's the art? Alfred Hitchcock could terrify you without a single drop of blood.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I feel the same way about these graphic horror movies, with the exception of something like _A Clockwork Orange_, which at least has a background commentary on social mores as its main plot, to explain and excuse the violence contained within.
> 
> But half-naked cheerleaders being beheaded in an abandoned house? Why? What's the thrill? Where's the art? Alfred Hitchcock could terrify you without a single drop of blood.



Yes, not comparing, but just sharing here.  I love the older movies because my imagination is better than much I see in film/tv, LOL!  Hitchcock was amazing, and a love scene I'll never forget would be like Cary Grant and Ingrid Bergman in Notorious.  I loved where he wraps that scarf around her bare midrif!!  Hitchcock's Rear Window was amazing, just the "thoughts" of what ole Raymond Burr had done to his wife, omg, lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Yes, not comparing, but just sharing here.  I love the older movies because my imagination is better than much I see in film/tv, LOL!  Hitchcock was amazing, and a love scene I'll never forget would be like Cary Grant and Ingrid Bergman in Notorious.  I loved where he wraps that scarf around her bare midrif!!  Hitchcock's Rear Window was amazing, just the "thoughts" of what ole Raymond Burr had done to his wife, omg, lol!!



Sadly, there are no Hitchcocks left. We get directors who think a bucket of stage blood is the key to horror. And love scenes? They don't know the meaning of the word. If they have one at all it's all full-on, brute-force archetypes. No subtlety at all.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

What I hate in a movie is gratuitous violence, that over the top stuff.  I won't usually see a film like that.  But take a film like "Saving Private Ryan" as an example.  The extreme violence at the beginning of the film was necessary (I think) to establish the rest of the film.

I agree...the beginnings of both "Full Metal Jacket" and "The Hurt Locker" are graphic. But they set the tone for the rest very well. Even " The Kingdom", that one was violence and explosions all the way through. But IED's are a huge threat in modern warfare. One again it was well done. You can depict explosions and death without focusing on body parts.

Better that a good movie takes you into the head of the characters...the tension, the fear, you're on the ground with them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2016)

I much prefer 
A Dr. Seuss flic
Gentle and kind
And nothing too sick

The worst that will happen
In one of his shows
Is counting of fingers
And tickling of toes


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I much prefer
> A Dr. Seuss flic
> Gentle and kind
> And nothing too sick
> ...



Cute


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I much prefer
> A Dr. Seuss flic
> Gentle and kind
> And nothing too sick
> ...



One of my fave "what I call sick" movies was Men in Black, LOL!  And may we never forget Blazing Saddles, LOL!!


----------

